# Add photo to profile?



## Jamie101 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi - I'm new. How do I add a photo to my profile. This site is a wealth of information, but I can't figure out the profile page. I've looked in the FAQ and there's something about avatars, but where can I just go and upload my photo? Thanks in advanced for your help.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 26, 2006)

Click on QUICK LINKS at the top right of the screen.

Select EDIT PROFILE

On the left of the next screen, click EDIT PROFILE PICTURE

From there you can upload a photo of your choice.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 28, 2006)

These are things you can set in the User Control Panel. Look up at the top of the page .... you will see our logo, and a box under it showing where you are (and on the right a box that should say something like "Welcome, Jamie101" - below that will be a line of links you can click on ... click on the one that says *User CP*.

This will open a new screen - in the left-hand column of the screen you should see something that says *Control Panel*. Below that - you will find the controls you need.

Click on "Edit Avitar" to upload or change your avatar (what I assume you mean by a profile picture). Your avatar must be a GIF or JPG format graphic file - and can not exceed 80x80 pixels in displayable size, nor can it be larger than 64Kb in file size.

When done - just click on the "Portal" button (to the left of the "User CP" button) to get back to the opening page.

If you have any problems with either of these - send me a PM and I'll help walk you through it.


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2006)

PS - Jamie - Welcome!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks for posting this, it reminded me to update my profile


----------



## kyles (Aug 30, 2006)

I've always wanted a photo avatar, but I have never been able to do it, let's see if this works.

Edited to say: Michael in FtW your a star!!! You have made this complete photo uploading luddite a happy girl!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice avatar, Kyles!!


----------

